# Possible Moss tank with Fish and Shrimp.



## Luketendo (21 Apr 2008)

Since it's nearly my birthday I am looking at making use of my 9g tank. I was thinking of making it a moss tank since it would be a cheap solution and I could use the equipment I already have.

The tank is 50cm x 25cm x 30cm and has 14w of T8 light. Making about 1.5WPG of T8. I will have ferts avaliable: KNO3, KH2PO4, MgS04 and Trace. I will also have Easycarbo.

I was thinking of buying a moss pack from greenline and picking which ones I like best / grow well and buying more of it. I'm not sure what substrate I should use but I'd base it upon colour and texture because moss wouldn't benefit from nutrients in it. At the moment I have black gravel but I was thinking of changing to normal coloured aquarium sand, in a thin layer higher at the back.

At the moment I have a bulky filter (will probably change to an Eheim liberty HOB or similar) and a heater. I'm not sure what I would to cover these, it depends how much mossy rock / wood I will have. On the decor subject, I'd probably prefer rock, I expect I'll buy some big pieces, but not too big. The heater should be alright since I could lie it down near the bottom.

If I feel like it'd be good with one, I could make a moss wall.

I will be stocking 6 Black Phantom Tetra and 6 Black Neon Tetra with Cherry Shrimp.

Questions: 

-Is my light good enough?
-What ferts should I use and how much?
-What substrate do you think I should use?
-What should I do about the filter?
-Stone or wood? What types?
-Do you think I should use some plants other than moss? Perhaps Mini Twister Vallis or something.

I know I have asked lots of questions but I can't seem to find many moss based tanks for inspiration.


----------



## aaronnorth (21 Apr 2008)

*-Is my light good enough?*
Yes, moss is a low light plant, more light = faster growth.
*-What ferts should I use and how much?*
You can dose EI but it might be a bit much in a moss tank, i'd stick with a good fert like TPN
*-What substrate do you think I should use?*
Sand would be better for the shrimps.
*-What should I do about the filter?*
Get a HOB but the one you have will be fine
*-Stone or wood? What types?*
both, wood id good for having it branching out with moss tied on to it, like Ed's tank.
*-Do you think I should use some plants other than moss? Perhaps Mini Twister Vallis or something.*
floating plants with long roots like frogbit, windelov fern as it has a jungle look to it.


----------



## Garuf (21 Apr 2008)

I wouldn't recommend the use of those tetra's I've always known them to like bigger tanks.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (21 Apr 2008)

http://www.fishforums.net/content/Plants-and-Planted-Tanks/174502/click-here-to-read-more/

Heres the best/only moss tank I've seen


----------



## Luketendo (21 Apr 2008)

I already have the tetras otherwise I'd probably try flame tetras or harlequins or something.

Frogbit is a great idea (especially since I have plentiful supply with huge roots in my main tank   .)


----------



## Garuf (21 Apr 2008)

Flame tetra and harlequins would be unsuitable, 9gallons is a large nano so stocking should be nano fish.


----------



## Luketendo (21 Apr 2008)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Flame tetra and harlequins would be unsuitable, 9gallons is a large nano so stocking should be nano fish.



What would you suggest then?

a couple of Windelov ferns amongst the moss would probably fit too if I can source them.

Gotta go will be back in the morning probably.


----------



## Steve Smith (21 Apr 2008)

Rasbora maculatus would be great little fish for this tank   I'm trying to get some for my 30l tank, along with some cherries...


----------



## Garuf (21 Apr 2008)

Endlers livebearers, otto's shrimp green neon tetras, anything stocked by franks aquarium in hawaii in the nano fish section of the shop.


----------



## Ed Seeley (21 Apr 2008)

I can give you some Flame, Weeping and Spiky moss if you like?  In a few weeks I'm going to have to trim mine all back again!

I'd go with some tiny fish such as small rainbows (Pseudomugil) or Lampeyes killies maybe?  Or tiny Livebearers.  Another, rare option might be Pseudepiplatys annulatus?


----------



## Luketendo (22 Apr 2008)

I don't really see my parents letting me take my fish back to the shop (even if they do take them!) but I will ask.

My birthday is the 22nd of June so it won't be a while but If you were kind enough to donate moss I could harvest it on the top of my big tank (with 2WPG T5HO ).

I found Dwarf Pencilfish look amazing but I doubt I'd be able to find those. Same with Boraras brigittae.

Steve, did you say cherry barb? If so I already have some of them, I could use them. What about Galaxy Rasboras?

I'll probably dose Easycarbo and my EI Solutions in this tank in the same proportion I do my other tank, if it is too much I'll cut the dosing.


----------



## Steve Smith (22 Apr 2008)

Not cherry barbs, I was saying that I want some cherry shrimp too 

I have the remnents of some weeping moss floating in a tub on my windowsill if its any use to you.  Probably enough for 5cm square or more.

PM me if you want it


----------



## Luketendo (22 Apr 2008)

If I were to change my Black Neons and Phantoms to something smaller then I'd have to take them to the fish shop which I'm not sure If I would be able to do.

Does anyone else want to answer my questions rather than criticise my fish choice. The tank is practically almost a 2fter anyway. 

- What type of rock should I use?


----------



## Garuf (22 Apr 2008)

The best choice of rock in my eyes would be Aqua essentials landscape rock the stuff works so well with moss, just check out Tom's tank if you need proof. 

Regarding your fish, people are criticising it because your tank is unsuitable for them, it is not an attack on you, merely stating that it is unfair to deny the fish sufficient room and that the will also be detrimental to the health of your tank fish that are too big for a tank means more waste and more chance of algae, simple.


----------



## Luketendo (22 Apr 2008)

Tom's Tank seems to have riccia instead of moss.

I'd be a bit worried getting the landscape rock since It costs quite a bit and I wouldn't know if I had got enough. Maybe if I get some rock and some redmoor wood.

There's two things wrong with getting rid of the fish:

1. My parents
2. Will the fish shop take them?

Maybe I could keep them in my 120l but that'd make it at least fully stocked (they're actually in there currently since the tank I'll use for this project currently has a leak.) Don't worry I bought a huge (310ml glue gun size) tube of GOOD silicone to fix it with.

I wouldn't be able to get those panda corys for my sister then, unless I got them for the 30l, but that'd be annoying since It'd limit the amount of ottos and nano fish I could get. I really like those Chili Rasboras but I don't know if I'd be able to find them!

I could put weeping or willow moss on my redmoor wood and flame and spiky moss on my rocks. Then If I'd add amazon frogbit and maybe some small filler plants.

Oh yeah I suppose Galaxy Rasboras would be suitable? If I could find them I may get them.


----------



## Garuf (22 Apr 2008)

Tom's tank is predominantly riccia and christmas moss, Go for the landscape rocks they're really not expencive like you think, I spent Â£25 on mine and i've got enough spare to do a further 2 tanks. 

Redmoor is excellent for wood but it depends on the result, it can limit a scape where as individual branches will form exactly what you want.


----------



## Luketendo (22 Apr 2008)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Tom's tank is predominantly riccia and christmas moss, Go for the landscape rocks they're really not expencive like you think, I spent Â£25 on mine and i've got enough spare to do a further 2 tanks.
> 
> Redmoor is excellent for wood but it depends on the result, it can limit a scape where as individual branches will form exactly what you want.



Well if I managed to have enough cash to spend Â£50 on Aqua Essentials (which I probably will) I'll buy a bit of redmoor (It comes singulary I think, I'm not sure the site description is a bit confusing) I should get like 12kg of rock and a bit of redmoor.

Should be plenty to be honest. It'd probably end up a little bit like your tanks (because they are so good) but more mossy and lower tech.


----------



## Ed Seeley (22 Apr 2008)

You can often pick up the rocks a lot cheaper if you find a supplier of rcoks for garden landscaping.  Often they have large cages full of them to choose from.  My local one has spaghetti rock and allsorts.

And no worries on the moss.  If I don't trim it before June (very unlikely!) then just remind me and I'll pull some off for you.


----------



## Luketendo (22 Apr 2008)

Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> You can often pick up the rocks a lot cheaper if you find a supplier of rcoks for garden landscaping.  Often they have large cages full of them to choose from.  My local one has spaghetti rock and allsorts.
> 
> And no worries on the moss.  If I don't trim it before June (very unlikely!) then just remind me and I'll pull some off for you.



Thank you very much that would be a great help to me .


----------



## a1Matt (22 Apr 2008)

Luketendo said:
			
		

> What about Galaxy Rasboras?



I have them in my tank and form a distance they are fairly bland looking, but when you get up close they have the most amazing patterning to them.  I would imagine that a nano tank will be viewed up close so I would say that they are an excellent choice  8) 

I also have some lampeyes in my tank and they would also be good    

I have some taiwan moss that I can donate to you, PM me your address and I'll send it to you when I next do a trim (probably this weekend). No money needed, but you can make adonation to UKAPS if you feel inclined.

(Sorry to hijack this thread but... I have a real moss hunger on at the moment, so if anyone wants to send me any moss' I'll gratefully accept it  I can offer taiwan moss in return, or a couple of other plants as well. PM me if your interested..... hijack over   )


----------



## Luketendo (22 Apr 2008)

No problem with the hijacking. I'm sure I will have moss growing up my bedroom wall by the time I get my tank set up.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (23 Apr 2008)

If you look at my journal I only bought 2 kg of aqua essentials rock and I managed to get 5 nice rocks out of it (after smashing up a big one). In the pictures they look like two as I have bunched them together though. It is soooo easy to spend Â£50 in AE. Buy some crystal reds, plants or some lily pipes.

My CPDs aka galaxy rasboras have the nice red, but haven't fully "blued" up yet. I thought they were going to stay the same colour but since rejigging the plants in their tank they have coloured up quite a bit more. The ones in the blue planet were awesome.


----------



## Luketendo (23 Apr 2008)

Lisa_Perry75 said:
			
		

> If you look at my journal I only bought 2 kg of aqua essentials rock and I managed to get 5 nice rocks out of it (after smashing up a big one). In the pictures they look like two as I have bunched them together though. It is soooo easy to spend Â£50 in AE. Buy some crystal reds, plants or some lily pipes.
> 
> My CPDs aka galaxy rasboras have the nice red, but haven't fully "blued" up yet. I thought they were going to stay the same colour but since rejigging the plants in their tank they have coloured up quite a bit more. The ones in the blue planet were awesome.



Wow you seem to have got a lot out of that 2kg.

Maybe I shall see what other stuff I could spend some money on.

Since you get a lot maybe I should just buy lots of rock instead of wood.

Not sure what to buy off AE really.


----------



## aaronnorth (23 Apr 2008)

> Not sure what to buy off AE really.



Chioces, choices...


----------



## Luketendo (23 Apr 2008)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> > Not sure what to buy off AE really.
> 
> 
> 
> Chioces, choices...



Question:

-Rock or Rock and Wood?
-Anything else to buy?


----------



## aaronnorth (23 Apr 2008)

Both, the wood would look good with moss on the end or along it.


----------



## Luketendo (23 Apr 2008)

Ok then I will buy off AE the following:

Azoo Mignon ___
Rocks
Wood


----------

